# Atlanta Buckarama Aug 3-5



## BowanaLee (Jul 24, 2012)

Dont forget to stop by the Southern Woods-N-Water TV booth. You can see the new Obsession bows and pickup a bottle of Bowhunters Fatal Obsession scent. Ole Bowanna should be around there most of the weekend. If you need some deer hunting MO JO, I can sign a bottle fer ya.  
If your planning on entering the Bowhunting Challenge, your gonna need it.   Hope to see y'all there !


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jul 24, 2012)

Come by the Parker trailer and shoot a x-bow. We have a lot of fun.


----------



## J Gilbert (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll be there Friday with my dad and our crew, we'll definitely be stopping by the SWWTV booth to see Dennis and Angela as well


----------



## BOWROD (Jul 24, 2012)

*Show*

I will come by Sunday ....can't wait to check out the bows. !!! .../// and get your autograph.....YOU  BAD ..


----------



## The Fever (Jul 24, 2012)

So I will be driving to atlanta during that time. If I manage to find you Lee I expect an autographed bottle....Big it would be cool to finally put a face to the name as well...


----------



## hound dog (Jul 24, 2012)

I won't make this one but will be in Perry in a few weeks. Yall have fun.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 24, 2012)

bonehead-rm said:


> I will come by Sunday ....can't wait to check out the bows. !!! .../// and get your autograph.....YOU  BAD ..



You can take the autographed bottle to pawn stars and they'll snatch it up.  



The Fever said:


> So I will be driving to atlanta during that time. If I manage to find you Lee I expect an autographed bottle....Big it would be cool to finally put a face to the name as well...



If I'm not there, Dennis can hit me on my cell and I'll come to the booth.
You'll need all the blood red MO JO you can get.


----------



## Randy (Jul 25, 2012)

Where can one buy an Obsession Bow?


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Jul 25, 2012)

Bowhunters Supply will be there. Stop by for a visit!


----------



## heartstopper4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Come by and sign up for Georgia's Outdoor Adventures buck contest also. Awesome prizes and everyone will have a legit chance to win something cool. We will be in Atl and Perry.


----------



## dogesco (Jul 25, 2012)

bowanna said:


> You can take the autographed bottle to pawn stars and they'll snatch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just might have to stop by and get an autographed bottle for some of that luck. Looking to get my first bow kill this year and BHO didn't help me last year. Maybe you'll rub some luck off onto that bottle for me


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 25, 2012)

Randy said:


> Where can one buy an Obsession Bow?


At the SWWTV booth. 


dogesco said:


> I just might have to stop by and get an autographed bottle for some of that luck. Looking to get my first bow kill this year and BHO didn't help me last year. Maybe you'll rub some luck off onto that bottle for me


No problem. I'll rub some MO JO on it fer ya.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jul 25, 2012)

Where is it being held?


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 25, 2012)

Beagler282 said:


> Where is it being held?



http://www.gwf.org/Events/AtlantaBuckarama.aspx

The show is held at the Atlanta Expo Center North, I-285 South Exit 55, Jonesboro Rd, Atlanta, Georgia. Within sight of the 285 exit ramp.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 25, 2012)

Saturday  I'll say HI


----------



## hound dog (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks like I won't be going to the ASA so I'll be there too. May have to work a deal for all GON members. More info to come.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok this is how it is going to work. You come by the Obsession  booth and see me and i'll make u a deal. Come buy and tell me you are on GON and your screen name.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 27, 2012)

hound dog said:


> Ok this is how it is going to work. You come by the Obsession  booth and see me and i'll make u a deal. Come buy and tell me you are on GON and your screen name.



There ya go guys, the Buckarama deal. I'll even autograph it free.


----------



## chad smith (Jul 27, 2012)

hound dog said:


> Ok this is how it is going to work. You come by the Obsession  booth and see me and i'll make u a deal. Come buy and tell me you are on GON and your screen name.



And I'm mainly coming to buy a bow
I loves me a discount


----------



## comptoncarroll (Jul 27, 2012)

I'll stop and see yall  want to check out the bows and see how they shoot.


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 28, 2012)

bowanna said:


> At the SWWTV booth.
> 
> No problem. I'll rub some MO JO on it fer ya.




You can come by and see them but they won't be selling Obsession Bows at the booth.  Dennis can direct you to the closest dealer.


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Jul 28, 2012)

anyone gonna be selling the bfo at the gon thing that same weekend??


----------



## hound dog (Jul 28, 2012)

Bowhunter Matt said:


> anyone gonna be selling the bfo at the gon thing that same weekend??



Not that I know of.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 30, 2012)

Its almost time guys.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 31, 2012)

Just a few more days. Come by and see us. And don't forget to get you GON deal.


----------



## onfhunter1 (Aug 1, 2012)

hound dog said:


> Ok this is how it is going to work. You come by the Obsession  booth and see me and i'll make u a deal. Come buy and tell me you are on GON and your screen name.



I will see you on Saturday you better have me a good deal hound dog 9


----------



## onfhunter1 (Aug 1, 2012)

hey bowanna i will give you my autograph at the show cause me and my team are taken your team down this year during the bow challenge this year..........


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 1, 2012)

onfhunter1 said:


> hey bowanna i will give you my autograph at the show cause me and my team are taken your team down this year during the bow challenge this year..........



For the last 4 years, everyone thats said that has gave us a donation. I like the odds of a repeat. Bring on the smack talk and the gift cards !  

Were setting up tomorrow at the Buckarama. I was told theres plenty of BFO to go around. 
If you want the slightest hope of beating Team Fatal Obsession, you better stock up or get ready for your ...


----------



## Jbg18471 (Aug 1, 2012)

Man, I'm thinking of calling in sick on Sat so I can get me some BFO for my first bow season and so I can spend some good quality time with my 5 year old son. Hope to see you there.


----------



## SWWTV (Aug 2, 2012)

I believe the booth is listed as whitetail obsession scents. Donaldson Creek Outfitters will also be at the booth. OUTDOOR DEPOT will have BFO at the GON show plus other dealer here also.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 2, 2012)

The booth is set up and ready for y'all. They'll be plenty of BFO on hand. I  know because I unloaded it. Thought I was in BFO heaven. 
Theres a special deal for Woody's members. Its so good I cant mention it here because their worried about crowds and riots. 
Come and getcha some !


----------



## hound dog (Aug 2, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Dennis said theres a special deal for Woody's members. Its so good I cant mention it here because their worried about crowds and riots.
> Come and getcha some !



Just make sure you let us know your a Woody's member and your screen name. See yall this weekend I'll be there all three days.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 2, 2012)

hound dog said:


> Just make sure you let us know your a Woody's member and your screen name. See yall this weekend I'll be there all three days.




I'll do that.  I've got to get my Woody's discount.


----------



## jblakehunter (Aug 2, 2012)

What is REGULAR price for some BFO, just in case I miss the member discount??


----------



## hound dog (Aug 2, 2012)

jblakehunter said:


> What is REGULAR price for some BFO, just in case I miss the member discount??



http://whitetailobsessionscents.com/


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Aug 2, 2012)

What yall got setup for the kids? And ill be up their for some BFO!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 2, 2012)

Its a good bit cheaper at the buckarama than on line.  For Woody's members its to good to post !


----------



## J Gilbert (Aug 2, 2012)

Gonna pick up some BFO and the dirt-smelling scent killer tomorrow for sure


----------



## hound dog (Aug 3, 2012)

gadawgfan706 said:


> What yall got setup for the kids? And ill be up their for some BFO!!!!



We don't have any thing for the kids set up but there will thing for them to do at the Buckarama nut sure what but they have thing every year for them.


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 3, 2012)

sure hope they have worked on the parking situation since there will be TV show "STARS"  at the show -- I recall the year Chipper Jones was present and you couldn't find parking anywhere within reasonable walking distance


----------



## hound dog (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok we have BFO to go. So come buy and see us at the Buckarama this weekend.


----------



## SGaither (Aug 3, 2012)

comptoncarroll said:


> I'll stop and see yall  want to check out the bows and see how they shoot.



I'm just up the road from you and have a lethal force. It's setup at 28" draw @ 70 pounds. I'd be more than willing to meet you at the DNR headquarters range and let you fling some arrows to get an idea of how smooth, quiet and fast these bows are. Shoot me a pm if you'd like.


----------



## 270bowman (Aug 3, 2012)

It was good to meet you Hound dog, and I sure appreciate that GON special on the BFO.


----------



## Dawg of the West (Aug 3, 2012)

Ol' Bowana might be in trouble.  He done give me and mickyu some of his mojo by signing a bottle of BFO for us.  Even more exciting is, I think we are now part of the "clique"


----------



## comptoncarroll (Aug 3, 2012)

hound dog said:


> Ok we have BFO to go. So come buy and see us at the Buckarama this weekend.




Wife just seen this picture of the booth  she said oh no  you can go over there yourself.She said  that stuff stinks I told her it wouldn't be that bad, it be worse when i bring home a few and keep it in the house. Bowana can you give me some of that mojo Saturday


----------



## onfhunter1 (Aug 3, 2012)

comptoncarroll said:


> Wife just seen this picture of the booth  she said oh no  you can go over there yourself.She said  that stuff stinks I told her it wouldn't be that bad, it be worse when i bring home a few and keep it in the house. Bowana can you give me some of that mojo Saturday



hey man what time are you going to be there tomorrow i am going to


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 3, 2012)

The Woody's special is on boyz. Just tell em your screen name. 
Team Cherokee Arrowheads got them some free Bowhunters Challenge MO JO with their BFO. 
I can't guarantee you'll take Team Fatal Obsession but at least you'll have a chance at 2nd place.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Aug 3, 2012)

See ya there tomorrow, Bowanna! Might not buy any bfo, still got a bottle from two years ago I got from Dennis for free..


----------



## Randy (Aug 3, 2012)

I hope to stop in tomorrow.


----------



## BPowell92 (Aug 3, 2012)

You know the Buckarama is getting desperate when they have a vendor of a bunch of chinese guys trying to give away free massages.


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 3, 2012)

I will be there tomorrow as well around 9-9:30am I am coming just for the BFO deal! Yea c'mon!!! C ya in the morning!!


----------



## mickyu (Aug 3, 2012)

bowanna said:


> The Woody's special is on boyz. Just tell em your screen name.
> Team Cherokee Arrowheads got them some free Bowhunters Challenge MO JO with their BFO.
> I can't guarantee you'll take Team Fatal Obsession but at least you'll have a chance at 2nd place.



Thats all we're wanting: A CHANCE


----------



## J Gilbert (Aug 3, 2012)

I got talked to Dennis for a little bit and got introduced to some guys from here through him.  Also got some BFO and Swamp Dirt, and a refill for my scent killer bottle.  Picked up a killer long box from Russell Beard as well, it was a good trip for me, I don't normally buy anything down there anymore


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sure wish I could make it by there and get that "woodys" discount! I'm in bad need of some BFO!!! Any woodyites from around Haralson County heading that way tomorrow?


----------



## Geestring (Aug 3, 2012)

I usually load up on BFO at the Blast but I wont be able to make that trip since they moved it out of Macon this year and i live in extreme Southeast Ga. I reckon I will have to order it this year but im sure they wont have nearly as good prices as they do at the show, and it was always fresh too, glad to hear Dennis is doing better...


----------



## papachaz (Aug 4, 2012)

I'll be there sometime tomorrow, hope to get in on some of that woody's discount!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 4, 2012)

We had a good firs day. Good meeting some Woody's members. Even took a pic of bowanna signing a bottle of BFO. So come buy and see us and make sure you get your BFO to go. Don't for get to let us know your a Woody's member. See yall soon. O and check out our Bows.


----------



## SWWTV (Aug 4, 2012)

At one point today the show was so busy the fire Marshall was about to shut the doors until some left its crazy busy. Good show this weekend here vendors seem to be very pleased. Its great to see everyone y'all keep coming by Fuel the Obsession.


----------



## wthunter11 (Aug 4, 2012)

Would have come up today. But to busy with this new lethal force to take a break. Be there tomorrow morning to restock on my BFO


----------



## comptoncarroll (Aug 4, 2012)

Hound dog was great meeting you and the others today. And a Big thank  to Dennis for letting me shoot one of the bows on display.I'll  getting one soon. Wife hates me for the BFO.


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 4, 2012)

comptoncarroll said:


> Hound dog was great meeting you and the others today. And a Big thank  to Dennis for letting me shoot one of the bows on display.I'll  getting one soon. Wife hates me for the BFO.



Go to Wal-Mart and buy you a Rubbermaid seal-tight container and keep your BFO in it and she will be ok after a little while! LOL! The containers are about 10" x 10" or so and around $8.That's what I did to smooth over the situation with my wife last year! I am assuming she was not happy with the smell?


----------



## jblakehunter (Aug 4, 2012)

Awesome meeting you guys today! Picked up some BFO at the Woody special and will be trying it out for the first time this year! Even got some Bowanna MOJO when he signed my bottles!


----------



## APPierce0628 (Aug 4, 2012)

Just left. Looked for bowanna, but never saw him... where was you, man? Although, I saw hound dog, and dennis.


----------



## mickyu (Aug 4, 2012)

jblakehunter said:


> Awesome meeting you guys today! Picked up some BFO at the Woody special and will be trying it out for the first time this year! Even got some Bowanna MOJO when he signed my bottles!



Dude, You are IN now!!! Hopefully many folks have gone by and taken a little of Ole Bowana's MOJO. Maybe he wont have enough for the Challenge. I know.


----------



## riskyb (Aug 4, 2012)

Commin up tommorrow be there around 130 ish


----------



## hound dog (Aug 4, 2012)

Good seeing everyone today. One more day so don't forget yor BFO to go.


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 4, 2012)

I think I met Bowanna but he never stated that he was that person on Woody's ( kinda gave me a funny look)    met Hound dog who gave me the GON special   Thanks man  good to meet folks from Woody's site


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 4, 2012)

It was great meeting everyone. 
I still have some MO JO left. Better get cha some. It might be good enough for 2nd or 3rd place in the challenge. 
I'm saving the Blood Red MO JO for my team.  
I have to take a walk every now and then but I'll be back. 
I think I met Eddy M (above) but he never stated thats who he was. No pic for an avatar ya know.


----------



## tyler1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Me, my oldest son and nephew will be there before noon. Got to love early church service.


----------



## 2feathers (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice meeting the hog man, but missed Bowanna. Picked 4 bottles of the BFO and it's game on! Nice bunch of folks at SWNW!


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 4, 2012)

bowanna said:


> It was great meeting everyone.
> I still have some MO JO left. Better get cha some. It might be good enough for 2nd or 3rd place in the challenge.
> I'm saving the Blood Red MO JO for my team.
> I have to take a walk every now and then but I'll be back.
> I think I met Eddy M (above) but he never stated thats who he was. No pic for an avatar ya know.


Wouldn't  let me in with two encore pistols for some reason hound dog knew me


----------



## NoDakinGA (Aug 5, 2012)

Great to meet Bowanna and Hound Dog at the show yesterday.  Definitely looking forward to trying out the BFO this year.

While my wife is great for the fishing trips, she is not interested in hunting.  However, Hound Dog did his best sale on her and she listened a bit - much appreciated.


----------



## wthunter11 (Aug 5, 2012)

Got to finally meet Dennis. Class act guy. Also got to meet Jody. Also got my BFO for these Alabama Bucks.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 5, 2012)

We had a good show. Thanks to everyone that came by and seen us. We will be perry in two weeks to do it one more time so see yall then.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 5, 2012)

hound dog said:


> We had a good show. Thanks to everyone that came by and seen us. We will be in perry in two weeks to do it one more time, so see yall then.



 It was great meeting everyone !


----------



## jblakehunter (Aug 5, 2012)

You guys think the Perry show will be bigger? Since it's the only show that weekend?


----------



## bdillard (Aug 5, 2012)

Another good year. Special thanks to Dennis once again. Looking forward to Sept 8th


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 5, 2012)

Well, the Obsession guys couldn't afford a target so I had to let them use mine.

Got me some BFO, but Lee wouldn't sign it, said he would only give me 6th place mojo, but I passed.

Saw Matt, he is still ugly.

Derek was to skeerd to show.

Bet I cocked a crossbow 10,000 times


----------



## Randy (Aug 5, 2012)

jblakehunter said:


> You guys think the Perry show will be bigger? Since it's the only show that weekend?



I hope so.  I just had too much to do this weekend to make it up there.  Looking forward to Perry.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 5, 2012)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Well, the Obsession guys couldn't afford a target so I had to let them use mine.
> 
> Got me some BFO, but Lee wouldn't sign it, said he would only give me 6th place mojo, but I passed.
> 
> ...



Thanks brother for the use of the target.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 5, 2012)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Well, the Obsession guys couldn't afford a target so I had to let them use mine.
> 
> Got me some BFO, but Lee wouldn't sign it, said he would only give me 6th place mojo, but I passed.
> 
> ...



Hey, 6th place Mo Jo was better than the alternative. 
Poor feller, the crossbow you showed me cocked itself.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 5, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Hey, 6th place Mo Jo was better than the alternative.
> Poor feller, the crossbow you showed me cocked itself.



I figured a dude your age would like that one the best!


----------



## Illinoisbound (Aug 5, 2012)

I stocked up on some Fatal Obsession today at the Buckarama!  Great Deal!  The stuff does work!


----------



## BPowell92 (Aug 5, 2012)

Anybody know who won the shootout at the blast?


----------



## riskyb (Aug 5, 2012)

it was good meeting you guys today, sorry i missed you hound dog, maybe i will see you in perry i have some friends that want to go so maybe a roadtrip


----------



## hound dog (Aug 5, 2012)

riskyb said:


> it was good meeting you guys today, sorry i missed you hound dog, maybe i will see you in perry i have some friends that want to go so maybe a roadtrip



No worrys. ROADTRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 5, 2012)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I figured a dude your age would like that one the best!





Those were some nice crossbows. If you'd soak one in BFO a few days Id almost shoot one.


----------



## Bowtechfella (Aug 5, 2012)

I enjoyed meeting all of yall this weekend! Really appreciate the discount and I appreciate hounddog letting me shoot his bow...very tempting to get rid of my 340 for an obsession....gonna be hard tho...real hard


----------



## 100hunter (Aug 5, 2012)

I was glad to see Dennis was recovering well.  I didn't buy any BFO, but I did get a bottle of that Dirt scent.  Met a bunch of good folk there.  Met a couple of local guys from BDH selling cover scents, buck lure and doe lure.  Wasn't really interested in their cover scent, seems everyone has a cover scent including myself.  But their buck/doe lure really stood out.  Looks like their product is gonna give the big boys a run for their money.  I don't generally endorse any product unless its proven.  I think I'll put a camera on it to see how well it works.  Hope I don't find out its toxic to the skin, or emits radiation or something.  If its smells as good to the deer as it did to me then look out.


----------



## 270bowman (Aug 6, 2012)

100hunter said:


> I was glad to see Dennis was recovering well.  I didn't buy any BFO, but I did get a bottle of that Dirt scent.  Met a bunch of good folk there.  Met a couple of local guys from BDH selling cover scents, buck lure and doe lure.  Wasn't really interested in their cover scent, seems everyone has a cover scent including myself.  But their buck/doe lure really stood out.  Looks like their product is gonna give the big boys a run for their money.  I don't generally endorse any product unless its proven.  I think I'll put a camera on it to see how well it works.  Hope I don't find out its toxic to the skin, or emits radiation or something.  If its smells as good to the deer as it did to me then look out.



I also picked up some of the BDH buck lure and some BFO.  I felt slighted that the reigning champ, Bowanna, would only sign a 6th place bottle for me.   I do plan on using both, as the BDH had a nice funk to it, and I liked the fact that it's spill proof.  The BDH will be implemented on my Clayton Co tract and the BFO on my Fulton Co tract...should be interesting.  

I think Byron put some type of kid lure on those Parker bows because my 6 year old and his cousin begged me to buy them one the whole way home.


----------



## papachaz (Aug 6, 2012)

I stopped by saturday and picked up the 'special', thanks guys! nice to meet Dennis, and get to compare our walkin sticks. 

I bought the wife a shirt from the sassy does gals, now she's thinkin she wants to ride down to perry in a few weeks and see what else she can get at a huntin show


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 6, 2012)

100hunter said:


> I was glad to see Dennis was recovering well.  I didn't buy any BFO, but I did get a bottle of that Dirt scent.  Met a bunch of good folk there.  Met a couple of local guys from BDH selling cover scents, buck lure and doe lure.  Wasn't really interested in their cover scent, seems everyone has a cover scent including myself.  But their buck/doe lure really stood out.  Looks like their product is gonna give the big boys a run for their money.  I don't generally endorse any product unless its proven.  I think I'll put a camera on it to see how well it works.  Hope I don't find out its toxic to the skin, or emits radiation or something.  If its smells as good to the deer as it did to me then look out.



BDH, isn't that a big accounting firm?  We'll be OK, we got BDH.

I'm glad you didn't get BFO, it makes us winning that much easier.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 6, 2012)

100hunter said:


> I don't generally endorse any product unless its proven.  .



And we have not proven it to you it work? WOW


----------



## 100hunter (Aug 6, 2012)

hound dog said:


> And we have not proven it to you it work? WOW



Nope.  I've used it several times with no results.  I did have one little doe come over to check it out but I believe she would have come over to check out a bar of soap.  Not saying it doesn't work, or maybe I am saying it doesn't work.  Or maybe I'm saying it doesn't work for me.  Not sure what I'm saying.    You be the judge.  Buy it if you like it.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 6, 2012)

100hunter said:


> Nope.  I've used it several times with no results.  I did have one little doe come over to check it out but I believe she would have come over to check out a bar of soap.  Not saying it doesn't work, or maybe I am saying it doesn't work.  Or maybe I'm saying it doesn't work for me.  Not sure what I'm saying.    You be the judge.  Buy it if you like it.



You may need to use that bar of soap.


----------



## Bell_Man (Aug 7, 2012)

snake oil


----------

